# USG Discontinues powder topping.



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

My supplier told me that USG discontinued powder topping a couple of years ago. I use it for knock down texture.

Does anyone know a manufacturer that still makes it ?

Tycoon


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Are you afraid of box mud?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Nope. I use plenty of redi mix compounds. 

The bag stuff doesn't contain vinyl or preservatives. It's properties make it unique.
Therefore it works different then the processed mud.

If you have not used it for knockdown texture, you would not understand.
By the way I did find that GP makes a bag/powder AP. I'll give it a try.

Thanks for nothing Beverly nation.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Why not just use bag texture?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

In my opinion the bag topping worked better than the bag texture. But it looks like it will be the bag texture. Thats what I'll have to do. Thanks Alltex.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Thanks for nothing Beverly nation.


 LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Found a couple of skids from a usg yard in Ohio. But after that its all over.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

What about using Easy sand?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I tried it once. It is to light for knockdown texture. It blows apart to easily.


----------

